
A Kindle loaded with e-books is heavier than an empty one - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/a-kindle-loaded-with-e-books-is-heavier-than-an-empty-one-20111028/
======
fsniper
So does it mean charging an electronic device makes it heavier?

